
Ask HN: What do you wish you'd known when you were 18? - ElliotH
I've just started university massively overconfidently and have ended up more behind on my work than I should be. That will be under control with some hard work that I'm now started on but I'd like the thoughts of others on HN.<p>I wouldn't say I've been given the huge shock that people warn of, but I've certainly been shown that the work to stay on top is going to be a lot harder than I had thought. It took me about 5 weeks to get to realising that. I can't help but think I'd be doing better right now if I'd realised that at the start.<p>So, feeling significantly humbled and ready to accept advice, I'd like to know you wish you'd known.<p>Thanks for your time.
======
silvestrov
Distinguish between base knowledge and tangential knowledge. Within computer
science:

a) base knowledge is knowledge that is required to get an understanding of how
things work: e.g. O-notation, (notion of) difference between mean running time
and worst case. Mythical Man-Month. If is very important spending time
learning this kind of knowledge.

b) tangential knowledge is knowledge you always can read up on at a later time
(on a job) when required to: APIs, sort algorithms, including knowing how
quicksort works. It is very often a waste of time learning tangential
knowledge.

The more you get into academica, the more work you are presented with, and it
will be more than you will ever be able to do. You need to be intelligent
about where you apply (most of) your effort so you get the most bang for the
buck. If you spend too much time learning tangential knowledge, you won't
learn the base knowledge and will end up worse than if you slacked but focused
on base knowledge.

Whenever you are presented with work, ask yourself: will doing this provide me
with more understanding, or is it just more of the same I've already done. You
are not given work just to do the work, you are given the work as an
opportunity to learn.

tl;dr: If a part of your homework doesn't make you learn anything, there is no
reason performing it.

~~~
kunjaan
This is a very very bad advice. I almost feel like hitting you for this.

DO NOT JUDGE HOMEWORKS. DO NOT SEPARATE knowledge into "base " and
"tangential" especially when you are learning something in a course because
many times th so called "tangential knowledge" is there to reinforce your
"base knowledge".

I will take an example that you gave. If a student takes Algorithm design
class, you would separate the class into the core design principles as "base"
and the other as "tangential". However, the concrete algorithms are there to
reinforce the design principles, to describe the abstraction layers that we
have built etc. If a student doesn't work hard to learn about the working of
the algorithm, he would probably miss out on important aspects like the power
of invariance, the power of recurrence, the hurdle in analyzing the
recurrence, the nonintuitive correctness of these algorithms. These are all
implicit knowledges. The teacher would probably just mention it and move on in
the lecture.

But the assignments, the problem sets, the midterm, the final exam are there
to reinforce all these small lessons that would probably be missed. DO NOT
JUDGE HOMEWORKS. As a student you may have no idea about what is important and
what is not. Even if you feel you are not learning anything, do them, redo
them, revise them and perform well in them. You never know the skills that you
may pick up along the way that will make you a better computer scientist.

tl;dr

If you seriously doubt the purpose of the assignment, ask the teacher or the
TA.

------
fezzl
"You don't know what you want in life. Don't pretend to just because parents,
teachers, or friends expect you to know what you want to be. Make it your
priority to learn as much as possible about all the options open to you, make
a convicted choice, then scale from thereon."

------
makecheck
Take very good lecture notes, and do not miss a single class. Sometimes,
entire mid-term exam questions pull from an obscure point in one lecture.
Sometimes, the recommended textbook will just suck. Sometimes, you will need
reference material a year from now. Good notes will save you.

Overwhelming as it may already be, treat all assignments as the bare minimum.
Professors do not babysit, they do not care if you do the 5 problems they
suggested. Do 20 problems with your friends, and ask questions. Yes, you won't
have as much time for fun, but you will be much happier when you see exam
questions that you can fly through.

~~~
kunjaan
Also always read before the lecture.

~~~
geekytenny
and after too

------
mathgladiator
I wish I knew about ego and humility.

I ran into my own version of "curse of the gifted" (
[http://www.vanadac.com/~dajhorn/novelties/ESR%20-%20Curse%20...](http://www.vanadac.com/~dajhorn/novelties/ESR%20-%20Curse%20Of%20The%20Gifted.html)
) where I was finding myself re-inventing every wheel imaginable. IDE? yep,
made my own. SCM? yep, made my own. Game engine? yep, made my own. [tech x],
made my own. Were anything really good? in their own way, but they sucked more
in others.

Why? my ego was out of control with a massive dose of "Not Ivented Here"

------
thetylerhayes
You might also find these Quora questions useful:

What is one important thing that no one told you about?:
[http://www.quora.com/What-is-one-thing-you-have-to-
experienc...](http://www.quora.com/What-is-one-thing-you-have-to-experience-
to-believe-or-understand)

What is one thing you have to experience to believe or understand?:
[http://www.quora.com/Life-Lessons/What-is-one-important-
thin...](http://www.quora.com/Life-Lessons/What-is-one-important-thing-that-
no-one-told-you-about)

------
anthonycerra
Here are some things to consider in regard to the college experience as whole:

1) If you spend more time learning something on your own outside of your major
take a step back and reevaluate your path.

2) Networking now is as important as it will ever be.

3) Don't commit to a long term relationship with someone. Be 18.

4) Hang around people you admire and are smarter than you.

5) Really enjoy the experience because you only get to be an undergrad once.

------
pasbesoin
Exercise. It provides some balance to many other things, including via an
increased sense of well being and enhanced concentration.

Exercise in ways you genuinely enjoy. (For me, it was cycling.) Drudgery
begets sloth.

(This is one point of advice, not intended to be the whole enchilada.)

------
willheim
A diploma/degree is just a piece of paper. It's what went into it that will
give it meaning. Make sure your diploma is meaningful.

------
yoseph
What I Wish I Knew When I was 20: <http://www.amazon.ca/What-Wish-Knew-When-
Was/dp/0061735191>

It's a great read! It's guided my approach to life for the past couple years.

------
znt
1- The importance of having a vision for my future and determining a path to
that goal.

2- The male-female courtship dynamics.

These two would have helped me avoid lots of headaches.

------
rick_2047
I entered university knowing exactly what I wanted to do. "I want to be an
engineer" I said.

One month in I made a demo robot for my robotics club "I want to work in the
field of robotics".

Over the course of the first semester I organized 3 big events "Maybe I should
get an MBA, I am good at this".

One month into the second semester I started getting good ideas about one
start up Idea I had had for quite a while "Entrepreneurship is the way to go
for me. I want to be my own boss"

Around the mid terms of the third semester I worked on a position paper titled
"A memory model for object oriented computer architecture for a international
conference (still waiting for the results for acceptance, pray for me :) ). It
has been appreciated by my professors and Dr Ramesh Karne from who's Ideas I
was inspired. "I am good at this, may be I should continue in the academic
life and do research."

At the end of the third semester I wrote this -->
[http://www.lifeasparesh.co.cc/2010/10/my-confused-state-
of-m...](http://www.lifeasparesh.co.cc/2010/10/my-confused-state-of-
mind.html).

I entered college/university with a confidence that I know what I want and
that has been shattered when I expanded my knowledge.

